# Code Of Conduct  (Part One)



## AmbarDhara (Mar 7, 2008)

*Code of Conduct:*


Code of conduct is a set of rules.

Definition of 'Code of Conduct' as per Dictionary: A set of principles and expectations that are considered binding on any person who is a member of a particular group.

In my understanding Gurbani is Code of Conduct for a Bhagat/Sikh/Devotee.

A certified Code for every Human who becomes God's Devotee(God Oriented) with His Grace. This Code of Conduct can be used by anybody irrespective of color/cast/religion/language. 

I am starting to collect Gurbani verses those particularly lay stress on a certain behaviour and help us shape our conduct as a true servant of God-Gurmukh.


Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar
Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi
ANG 1
SGGS JI
SATGURU PRASAAD​ 

ਸੋਚੈ ਸੋਚਿ ਨ ਹੋਵਈ ਜੇ ਸੋਚੀ ਲਖ ਵਾਰ ॥ 
sochai soch n hovee jae sochee lakh vaar ||
By washing/cleaning, one cant be cleansed, even by cleansing hundreds of thousands of times.​ 

ਚੁਪੈ ਚੁਪ ਨ ਹੋਵਈ ਜੇ ਲਾਇ ਰਹਾ ਲਿਵ ਤਾਰ ॥ 
chupai chup n hovee jae laae rehaa liv thaar ||
By remaining silent, inner silence is not obtained, even by remaining lovingly absorbed deep within.​ 

ਭੁਖਿਆ ਭੁਖ ਨ ਉਤਰੀ ਜੇ ਬੰਨਾ ਪੁਰੀਆ ਭਾਰ ॥ 
bhukhiaa bhukh n outharee jae bannaa pureeaa bhaar ||
The hunger of the hungry is not appeased, even by piling up loads of worldly goods.​ 

ਸਹਸ ਸਿਆਣਪਾ ਲਖ ਹੋਹਿ ਤ ਇਕ ਨ ਚਲੈ ਨਾਲਿ ॥ 
sehas siaanapaa lakh hohi th eik n chalai naal ||
Hundreds of thousands of clever tricks, but not even one of them will go along with you in the end.​ 

ਕਿਵ ਸਚਿਆਰਾ ਹੋਈਐ ਕਿਵ ਕੂੜੈ ਤੁਟੈ ਪਾਲਿ ॥ 
kiv sachiaaraa hoeeai kiv koorrai thuttai paal ||
So how can you become truthful? And how can the veil of illusion be torn away?​ 

ਹੁਕਮਿ ਰਜਾਈ ਚਲਣਾ ਨਾਨਕ ਲਿਖਿਆ ਨਾਲਿ ॥੧॥ 
hukam rajaaee chalanaa naanak likhiaa naal ||1||
O Nanak, it is written that you shall obey the Hukam of His Command, and walk in the Way of His Will. ||1||​ 
Gurbani eis jag meh chaanan
Gurbani har alakh lakhiayaa
Gurbani Gavo Bhaee
charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​ 
Here Guru Ji is telling us:​ 
Outer Cleansing doesn't help in cleaning the inner malice. Real cleaning needs to be done, that is Mind needs to be washed off of the malice.​ 
By remaining silent(not talking to anyone) the ever chattering mind can't be stopped from wandering around. Real silence has to be observed, that is mind needs to be stabalized.​ 
By staying hungry, observing fasts, one cant stop the hunger of the mind. ​ 
Thousands of worldly clever tricks do not go with a person, in the end. They are of no use when you actually need help. ​ 

For a Truthful person there said to be four main qualities: His Mind is Clean(devoid of Malice). His mind is stabalized. He is satisfied. All his needs are met(nothing is impossible).​ 
To get all those qualities one need to come under God's Command. There is no other way like- fasting/observing silence etc.​ 
Surrender. Accept all that is happening-as He is The Karta Purkh-Ikoankaar.​


----------



## svea00 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Code of Conduct*

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh!


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Code of Conduct*

It doesn't matter which veil of illusion I am stumped by. As in crazy thinking.  It could be my veil of illustion. It could be that of another. When I read this it settles me down. Balance restored.

I am with svea00 on this. 

WGJKK WGJKF


----------



## AmbarDhara (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Code of Conduct*

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Code of Conduct*

i have a question-

If all is God's will, what is human will?


----------



## AmbarDhara (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Code of Conduct*

According to Gurbani:
Human is nothing separate from God. Human is a part of All- that is Him-God Waheguru. 

So in my understanding 'I'(ego) makes us feel that it is 'my(human) will'. But it is not. In reality there is no I. And so no seperate will.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Code of Conduct*

please delete.


----------



## AmbarDhara (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Code of Conduct*



			
				Jasleen Kaur said:
			
		

> i appreciate your use of gurbani. however, i cannot help but feel you have some other motive for posting it under the title "code of conduct".
> 
> you know very well that the "Sikh Code of Conduct" is called rehat maryada. i assume that your point in posting this is to "prove" that we do not need maryada to be sikhs. that SGGS is the only code of conduct we need and that maryada is useless/wrong/unimportant/etc.
> 
> ...


 
Jasleen Kaur Bhenji,

First of all-WHO AM I TO PROVE SOMETHING?

I have no bad intention. That's all. And I dont say that I have any capacity to eradicate your doubts. 

I dont know what you are talking on other threads- as I dont read much out of Gurmat Section.



MODS/THE ADMINISTRATION,

Can you please aprove or disaprove this thread before I can continue further. Or PLEASE EDIT IT so I KNOW WHAT I SAID WRONG. 

Sorry for causing any misunderstanding in anybody's mind Ji.

Maaf Karna Ji.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Code of Conduct*

no proving of anything is necessary.  i apologize for my mistaken assumption.  i will delete my previous post.

please don't be angry, it was my mistake.  i'm very sorry.


----------



## AmbarDhara (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Code of Conduct*



jasleen_kaur said:


> no proving of anything is necessary. i apologize for my mistaken assumption. i will delete my previous post.
> 
> please don't be angry, it was my mistake. i'm very sorry.


 
No Bhenji, 

You dont need to delete anything.

SOMETHING MUST BEMISSING IN MY POST OR SOMETHING OVERSAID THAT CREATED THIS DOUBT IN YOU.

I am not angry.

I accept my shortcoming.


----------



## AmbarDhara (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Code of Conduct*

Koi kamee mere vich hovegi


----------



## Sardara123 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Code of Conduct*

I love this song.


----------



## Sardara123 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Code of Conduct*

Oops, I didnt read the whole thread before posting. 

Ambar, are you waiting for approval?


----------



## AmbarDhara (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Code of Conduct*

Well you know the reason I asked for approval. 

She deleted her post herself, absolutely her own decision. 

So I guess we can continue, Do you have something to share.


----------



## Sardara123 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Code of Conduct*



			
				amarsanghera said:
			
		

> If all is God's will, what is human will?


 



AmbarDhara said:


> According to Gurbani:
> Human is nothing separate from God. Human is a part of All- that is Him-God Waheguru.
> 
> So in my understanding 'I'(ego) makes us feel that it is 'my(human) will'. But it is not. In reality there is no I. And so no seperate will.


 
This I (non existing entity) drive the mind around. 
Mann Tu Jot Saroop Hai- But it identifies itself as the Other- 

Mind is under Duality.
(not a good writer, just spilled the thought out)


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Code of Conduct*

FROM MOD

The conversation in the thread didn't seem hostile or even that writers seemed out of touch with the thoughts of the other. So no, nothing seemed off to me. But funny  thing was that earlier today I had an intuition that something might happen here. Others may disagree. 

The core of the problem may be the word "code" . A mis-communication and feelings of misunderstanding -- which might be unavoidable. I am adding something in reply to myself. We are on the Internet, and that means it is hard to see a face or a jesture. Words cannot always convey the true emotion of a speaker. Sometimes we can ask the other online or in a pm if they were angry or not angry. Then make a decision.  Then everyone feels better about things. Usuallly. 

Reading through the Bani of Guru Naanak, and Gurus after Naanak, there are many examples of "codes of conduct" as there are also found in the sakhis of his life. But the idea of code and the idea of rehat are used historically at a later time.

The thread is using "code" as a way to classify all the many things that are in Gurbani that guide our behavior. That perhaps opened the door to misunderstanding. Problem is there are no good words for this. They are not advice, not recommendations, but not rules for the panth either.  I don't see anything intentionally hostile or unintentionally hostile. Some days nerves are frayed. With God's kirpa nerves are healed.


----------



## AmbarDhara (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Code of Conduct*

Thanks Aad Ji for such a nice post.

Thanks.

Intention here is to learn the Way Guru Ji want us to live the human life- manukhi jaama.

I also had a funny feeling too(after I made the post)that somebody may comment on this 'code' thing, SO IT HAPPENED .


----------



## Sardara123 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Code of Conduct*



			
				AmbarDhara said:
			
		

> In my understanding Gurbani is Code of Conduct for a Bhagat/Sikh/Devotee.
> 
> A certified Code for every Human who becomes God's Devotee(God Oriented) with His Grace. This Code of Conduct can be used by anybody irrespective of color/cast/religion/language.


 
The message in Gurbani is for the whole humanity.
I large number of my friends are Hindus and Muslims(mere gali de munde) back in India, and we all used to go to Gurdwara in the evening to listen to Kirtan. We still do this whenever I go back home to visit my parents. 
Gurbani is universal, everybody can understand it, NO HIDDEN AGENDA.


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Code of Conduct*



aad0002 said:


> FROM MOD
> 
> The conversation in the thread didn't seem hostile or even that writers seemed out of touch with the thoughts of the other. So no, nothing seemed off to me. But funny  thing was that earlier today I had an intuition that something might happen here. Others may disagree.
> 
> ...




i apologize again for misunderstanding.

there is another active thread where it is suggested that Rehat Maryada is unnecessary, that SGGS is the ONLY code of conduct.  i was thinking of that thread when i read this one, and became confused.  

again, i meant no offense.


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Code of Conduct*

jasleen ji

I know the thread you are referring to. Apologies really aren't needed. Language causes this. Actually this is a good subject for discussion -- all the places where the Gurus in Gurbani tell us how to live a righteous life -- what is that really. Not orders from God, not rehat, not code, not advice, not recommendations, not rules and regulations. But  nonetheess to be taken seriously. 

What is that? Why doesn't someone start a *THOUGHTFUL* thread about this? Where we look at this in different ways and ponder what others say.


----------



## Pyramid (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: Code of Conduct*



AmbarDhara said:


> *Code of Conduct:*
> 
> 
> Code of conduct is a set of rules.
> ...


 
Thankyou much for reminding everybody about our real 'task to do'

Tuhada Das
Yograj


----------



## AmbarDhara (Mar 9, 2008)

Obeying Him, accepting His will:

We need to remind ourselves on a daily basis(may be even on an hourly basis) that we have no will of our own at any time, for any matter. This is the begining. Sweep I,My,Mine(limitedness) out and bring HE,HIM,HIS:ALL(infinite) in. 

Connect with Gurbani:Word of God, HIS WORD.

By repeating Gurbani Tuks that remind us about HIM: KARTA, The Creator.

Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar
Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi
ANG 1
SGGS JI
SATGURU PRASAAD​ 
ਹੁਕਮੈ ਅੰਦਰਿ ਸਭੁ ਕੋ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਹੁਕਮ ਨ ਕੋਇ ॥
hukamai andhar sabh ko baahar hukam n koe ||
Everyone is subject to His Command; no one is beyond His Command.​ 
ANG 2
SGGS JI
SATGURU PRASAAD​ 
ਹੁਕਮੀ ਹੁਕਮੁ ਚਲਾਏ ਰਾਹੁ ॥
hukamee hukam chalaaeae raahu ||
The Commander, by His Command, leads us to walk on the Path.​ 
ANG 5
SGGS JI
SATGURU PRASAAD​ 
ਅਮੁਲੁ ਕਰਮੁ ਅਮੁਲੁ ਫੁਰਮਾਣੁ ॥
amul karam amul furamaan ||
Priceless is His Mercy, Priceless is His Royal Command.​ 
ANG 277
SGGS JI
SATGURU PRASAAD​ 
ਆਗਿਆਕਾਰੀ ਬਪੁਰਾ ਜੀਉ ॥
aagiaakaaree bapuraa jeeo ||
The helpless beings are subject to His Command.​ 
ANG 352
SGGS JI
SATGURU PRASAAD​ 
ਤਨੁ ਮਨੁ ਹਰਿ ਪਹਿ ਆਗੈ ਜਿੰਦੁ ॥੩॥
than man har pehi aagai jindh ||3||
My body and mind belong to the Lord; my life is at His Command.​ 
ANG 962
SGGS JI
SATGURU PRASAAD​ 
ਸਭੁ ਕੋ ਤੇਰੈ ਵਸਿ ਅਗਮ ਅਗੋਚਰਾ ॥ 
sabh ko thaerai vas agam agocharaa ||
Everyone is under Your power, O inaccessible, unfathomable Lord.​ 
ANG 167
SGGS JI
SATGURU PRASAAD​ 
ਸਭੁ ਕੀਤਾ ਤੇਰਾ ਵਰਤਦਾ ਤੂੰ ਅੰਤਰਜਾਮੀ ॥ 
sabh keethaa thaeraa varathadhaa thoon antharajaamee ||
You made them all; You are all-pervading. You are the Inner-knower, the Searcher of hearts.​ 
Gurbani eis jag meh chaanan
Gurbani har alakh lakhiayaa
Gurbani Gavo Bhaee
charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​ 
Trying to Kill 'I' without the Guru is impossible. Gurbani is 'The Word of God', 'The Guru', 'The Creator Himself'. By connecting to His Word(that is He Himself) it happens. Without the Guru every effort leads to dilusion only.

Gur Bin Ghor Andhaar.

Let us Pray to Him to reveal His Will to us moorakh, mughad ajaans.


----------

